# Attention Horror Mavens!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Here's your chance to get involved a bit better in making _Horror Movie Death Match_ even better. In this thread, or you can even PM me if you like. I would like to see or hear about some ideas you might like to see with the second go around I plan on having after the semi-finals and finals take place. I already have some good ones on tap, but I would like to see what you guys have in mind and some of the best ones will be incorporated into the next bouts. Get the thinking caps on and drop me a line. I think this is a cool forum and I know you guys know your Horror so lets keep this thing moving, shall we?

-Sinister


----------

